# Parking sensors



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi all

Is there any way of easily switching off the rear parking sensors temporarily? I tow a caravan and if I reverse when hitched up the continuos whistle from the sensors is driving me nuts.

Regards 

Mike


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

put the reversing circuit through a switch.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

The sensors tap into the reversing light feed under the spare wheel cover so you could put a switch or connector anywhere there you fancied. If you wanted something posh to automatically cut out the hazard-lights, reversing lights and sensors, you could check out something like this from Towsure: UB11 Caravan Safety Systems from Towsure


----------



## mikeyw (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the response guys. That towsure system looks pretty good I should be getting one of those very shortly.

cheers 

Mike


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

yu cud even arrange a system, whereby the action of plugging in the caravan lecky plug, operates a relay to switch orf the reversing sensors, they then automatically come back on as soon as the plug is disconnected. 
Why pay £30 when all yu need is a bit of cabling and a relay?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

All you need to do is find the power wire going to the reverse sensor box (which will be in the boot area) splice that wire and put a femal and male wire plugs in it, when you're connecting your caravan, unplug this wire and you're done!

Total cost for this solution would only be the cost of the femal and male connectors and it's not like you will be disconnecting and re-connecting this wire everyday


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

hey, long time i've posted, so sorry to bump this old thread.

My x-trail came with parking sensors, fitted at the stealers, and although i find them annoying i have got used to them, Until a couple of weeks ago when they stopped working. A mechanic friend of mine says its probably a fuse gone on the part that makes the noise, and gave me the number of a car electrician, but if its just a fuse i don't wanna have to pay for someone to come out and change it, but the fuse isn't listed on the fuse board diagram or on anything else i can find, anyone got any tips?

The stealers wanted me to book it in for a day, rather than just pointing where the fuse was, looks like i'll get my service done elsewhere this year!


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

scrub that last post, just found out what the switch in the compartment containing the jack etc does, i have wondered about that for years, all thanks to reading the posts in this thread!

At least i reminded myself the stealers are useless, they know my car in and out it was the showroom display model for ages and got the extras fitted then! nasty people


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

nice one dude


----------

